# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] 2 ενυδρεια

## Ηρακλής

Eχω 2 ενυδρεία που για εμενα είναι άχρηστα και μονο χορό μου προσφέρουν δεν είναι σε καλή κατάσταση,δεν είναι σπασμένα, απλά βρώμικα από αλλατα, αλλα οποιος τα θέλει μπορώ να του τα καθαρίσω με νερό και ξίδι.

διάστασης: 35x40x50

----------


## andreas142

Ενδιαφέρομαι ! για τα ενυδρεία σου!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ηρακλη τα καπακια κλεινουν καλα ή μηπως αφινουν καποιο μεγαλο κενο?
ο μικροτερος θαλαμος που εχουν ειναι για να βαλεις υλικα φιλτρου?

*ρωταω γιατι αν μου δεν παρει κανεις τον βατραχο θα χρειαστω ενυδρειο
** επισης μπορεις να μην δωσεις το ενα ενυδρειο εσυ και να σου δωσω και το βατραχο χαχα

----------


## Ηρακλής

Ναι Αγγελε το κενο ειναι για υλικα φιλτρου!!! ναι αφινη 2 μικρα κενα για να περνανε σολινοσης του φυλτρου!!! περιμενω φοτο απο τον βατραχο!!!

----------


## zweet

τα ενυδρεια υπαρχουν ακομα?
εχω ενα μεγαλο σε λειτουργεια και με ενδιαφερει να επεκταθω
επεισης πρεπει να αφαιρεσω μερικα σαλιγκαρια απο το ενυδρειο μου γιατι εχουν γινει πανω απο 50 και μου κανουν ζημια στο ph ..
αν δεν εχουν δωθει ακομα, σε ποια περιοχη ειναι?

----------


## Ηρακλής

δεν έχουν δοθεί ακομα, η περιοχή είναι περιστέρι

----------


## zweet

εχω στειλει πμ

----------


## ασπρουλης

ποσα λιτρα ειναι?

----------


## Eliccaios

εχουν δοσει ηρακλη τα ενυδρεια

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Ηρακλή αν δεν τα έχεις δώσει θα με ενδιέφερε το ένα για σαμπ στο θαλασσινό μου. Με τις διαστάσεις που έχεις δώσει βγαίνουν 70 λίτρα.

----------


## panoss

Και εγώ θέλω ένα να το κάνω γλυκού νερού!!!!

----------

